# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نغمات الأناشيـــــــد للموبايل

## MissUAE10

عــزيـزاتــــي عضوات منتــــدى سيــــــــدات الإمارات 

يــسرنــي اليــوم أفتتح القـسم هذا لطلبــــــاتكم 

من نغمـــــات أناشيد أو أدعية وغيــره للموبايـــــل 


*وطبـعــــــا من دوووووون إيقـــــــــاع ^_^*


 وبإذن الله بعد انزلكم كل فترة نغمات من ذوقي ^_^ 


هذي اشوية نغمات سويتها على السريع إن شاء الله تعيبكم 


 نغمـات أناشيـــد الجزء الأول 

نغمـات أناشيـــد الجزء الثاني 

نغمات أناشيـد الجزء الثالث

كيفية حفظ الاناشيد والنغمات اضغطو اهنيه 



 هذا إلي قدرت عليه اللحين وإن شاء الله دايما انزل لكم كل يديد 

وأي طلب أي تقطيع في اي نشيدة أنا حاظره ^_^


* ملاحظه : الاناشيد إلي حطيتها لكم من تقطيعي وتعبي مب منقوله*




 ملاحظه : 

عزيزاتي لطلب نغمات الاناشيد على هذا الرابط :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=433767



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## غرشوبة2007

جزاج الله خير فديتج 

تسلمين الغاليه ع موضوعج حلو ^^

----------


## alramla

ييزاج الله خير 
وعمل جدا رائع منج وبالتوفيق ونتريى المزيد من النغمات

----------


## جالكلين الشرق

ماشاء الله تبارك اللله مجهود تشكرين عليه الغاليه 

وفي موازين حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## MissUAE10

> جزاج الله خير فديتج 
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه ع موضوعج حلو ^^


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> ييزاج الله خير 
> وعمل جدا رائع منج وبالتوفيق ونتريى المزيد من النغمات


 إن شاء الله عزيزتي كل فترة بنزل نغمات وأي نغمة تطلبونها انا حاظره

----------


## MissUAE10

> ماشاء الله تبارك اللله مجهود تشكرين عليه الغاليه 
> 
> وفي موازين حسناتج ان شاء الله


 العفو عزيزتي على رايج كلج ذووق


أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## wjdaan

تسلـــــــــــــــــم الايادي Missuae10 

والله يعطيج العافية على هذا العمل الراااائع 

يا مبدعة الذووووق

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلـــــــــــــــــم الايادي Missuae10 
> 
> والله يعطيج العافية على هذا العمل الراااائع 
> 
> يا مبدعة الذووووق


 الله يعافيييييج غناتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب ^_^ ونتريا طلباتكم

----------


## حلوه بكيفي

يزاج الله كل خير حبوبه 
بس المشكله اني ما اعرف كيف انقله في الموبايل !__!

وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## malaz

شكرا عالاناشيد الروعة

----------


## واثقة الخطى

مشكورة الغاليه ع المجهود الطيب

----------


## الهدى1

ماشاااااااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييييييييج

كلهم روووووووووووعة بس يريت لو تضبطين أول وحدة النفس أماااااااارة لأنه واااااايد فاضي أول شي 

ومشكوووووووووووووووورة وننتظر المزيييييييييد منج

----------


## CaT G!rL

مشكووووووووووووووووورة يزاااااااااج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ياسلاااااااام عليج
دوووومج مميزه في مواضيـــــــــــــــــعج 

ماقصررتي فديتــــــج
يعطيج العااااااااافيه حبيبتي

----------


## MissUAE10

> السلاآم عليكم و' رحمة الله و' بركاته 
> 
> شحـــِــــآالج الغاآليه .. عســِـآاج إلاآ بخير ..؟!
> 
> في البدآايه أحب أشكــِرج ع مجهودج الطيب و' ابدآاآعج المميز في المنتدى' 
> 
> و خـــــــــــِآاصة في قسم الأنــــِآاشيد ~> اللي أنـــآا من أشد المعجبين له
> 
> و' حبيت أطلب منج طلب ~> ان شـــآاء الله يكون خفيف عليج 
> ...


*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا بخير فديتج 

مشكوره كلج ذووق الغاليه 

تفضلي هذا طلبج 

*

----------


## { .. نوره ~

ألِف شكر لج الغلاآا ع الأنشوده 

ويزآاج الله خير ع الجهد الطيب 

مـــِآا قصرتي والله

----------


## ليلتوه

نشيدة لاعاد للعفااااسي

----------


## fatat.zayed

يزاج الله كل خير 
والف شكر لج من القلب

----------


## شجون اليالي

يزاكن الله كل خير خواااتي

بغيت انشودة دثريني لمحمد العُمري

----------


## فوووز

مشكووورة الغالية ع الاناشيد الغاوية الي نزلتيها لنا...

بس ممكن أطلب نشيدة ...

نشيدة الضرير لمشاري جعفر...

و يزاج الله خير ^..^

----------


## ام ديين

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاكن الله كل خير خواااتي
> 
> بغيت انشودة دثريني لمحمد العُمري


 عزيزتي هذي هيه النشيدة تبينها كامله ولا اقطعلج اياها مقطع للموبايل ؟ 

http://www.rofof.com/116ge8i3/Dthryny_Warhly.html

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاكن الله كل خير خواااتي
> 
> بغيت انشودة دثريني لمحمد العُمري


 طلبج جاهز تفضلي

----------


## بنت ALAin

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة أختي

----------


## عيون حالمة

ابى نشيدة على ذوقج حزينة...وبنفس الوقت رومانسية....وشكرا لج..

----------


## MissUAE10

> ابى نشيدة على ذوقج حزينة...وبنفس الوقت رومانسية....وشكرا لج..


عزيزتي شوفي نغمات الاناشيد الجزء الثالث فيها اناشيد حزينة ورووعة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=448289

----------


## عيون حالمة

شكرا لج...جاري الاستماع

----------


## MissUAE10

:Sobhan: 


> ما شاء الله عليييييج .... والله يعطيج العافية ...


الله يعافيج فديتج

----------


## الكـــــاذي

روووووووووووووعه

بارك الله فيج

----------


## أم حمدة2008

مشكوره ...

----------


## ساهرة حبه



----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## شيوخيـه

يزااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## بصمة ود

مشكورهـ خيتوو .. يزاج اللهـ خير .. ^^

----------


## عسوله كسوله

روووووعه 


مشكووووووووووووووووره

----------


## أميرة بضحكتي

يزااج اللهـ خيييييير ..

----------


## غبيره

مشكوره

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## أم يزاوي

مرحبا لوسمحتو راسي عورني من كثر ما أدور برنامج الأذان حج تلفوني ونوع تلفوني e71 وأرجو مساعدتي بأسرع وقت

----------


## أم يزاوي

[مرحبا لووووووووووووووسمحتو كيف أنزل برنمج الأذان على تلفون نوعه 71 e

----------


## البنون

تسلمين وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## skydriver

جهد رائع ..

الله يبارك في جهودك~

----------


## UAE VIOLET

يعطيج الف عافية اختي على مجهودج

----------


## عنوان الغلا

ثااااااااااااااااانكس خيتـــــــــــــو

----------


## آلغلآ

+ . . MissUAE10 . 

يزآج آلله آلـف خـير 
وربي يعطيج العآفيه 

ع هآلنغمـآت الطـررر 
كلهن حملتهن . . =) 

وسـلمتي ع هآلنغمـآت . .

----------


## وشآءت الآقدار

يسلمووو الغلاااااااااااا

----------


## أو زايد

بغيت نغمة حمامه نودي نودي
المنشد احمد بوخاطر

----------


## قــصــإأآيــد

تم التحميل ..... يزاج اللهـ كل خير ....

----------


## خيماويه سبشل

جزاااج الله الف خير ع المجهوود الطيب

----------


## أم سعيد 15

بارك الله فيج

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## غلا الدولة 11

ييزاج اللة خير غفر ذنبج

----------


## جنة الآشوآق

أنـآ بغيـت نشيده آلحزن ؛
لأحمـد آلهـآجري . . " 

ويـآريت تكون بدون آيقـآع :

والسموؤحـه . . 



 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مشرفتنا صآحبة املوضوع
ماعليج أمر أبي هالنشيده اتسويلي ايااااااهااا رنه

http://www.4shared.com/file/12716147...f/_on****.html

السمووحه فديتج

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

تسلم ايييدييج سيس ^^ .. وفي موازين حسناتج ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

السموحة للنشغالي مااقدر ارد عليكم 

أن شاء الله اول ماتسمح لي الفرصه ألبي طلباتكم

----------


## حنونة الصغيرة

للرفع

----------


## عيون حالمة

بغيت نشيدة رفيقي لاتغيضني..على المسحوب والمجروح اجر الصوت والدمعات ....

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

خذي رآآآآآحتج الغلا
ونتريا ردتج لنا بالسلااااااامه

----------


## family-mall

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سحايب وبرووق

مشكوووووووووووره وما قصرتي 

الله يعطيج الأجر والعافيه إن شاء الله على المجهووووود الرائع

----------


## عيون حالمة

لرررررررررررررفع

----------


## الماركه شما

جزاج الله خير فديتج 

تسلمين الغاليه ع موضوعج حلو ^^

----------


## حلى الروح

يزاج الله خييييييييييير

----------


## *أم سلطان*

جزاج الله خير على مجهودج الطيب .. 
في أناشيد حلوة .. و عيبتني  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الراهي

يزآج الله خير..,

ربي يوفقج ويسعدج فالداريـن..ْ~

= )

----------


## (لمسات وردية)

*مشكورة وما قصرتي*

----------


## عيون حالمة

نشيدة كتاب ودفتر وصورة نغمة للموبايل اذا ممكن

----------


## أحلى المزايين

ما تقصرين والله كلج ذوق 

تحياتي

ام سعيد

----------


## لمسه ابداع

السلام عليكم

طفرت والله ....لاعت جبدي..شو هذا تلفوني ما صار يركب عليه مسكين غير mp3 وكلهم حاطين ريل بلير...الظاهر صايره من الدقه القديمه...مسكينه انا تهئ تهئ...يوم كامل بس ادور نشيد من شريط سابقى جميلا...ما خاب ظني ...ارجوكم اللي يحصلها يحطها حقي بيسوي فيني خير وبدووووووون ايقاع...ولا تنسون mp3 هذا تلفوني نحيس ما يركب عليه غير هذا

----------


## عاشقة زوجـي

مشكوره الغاليه جزاج الله خير

----------


## روووز2008

مشكووووورة يالغالية على هذا العطاء المثمر
وننتظر المزيد
وبصراحه نحن نفتخر بك كعضوة في هذا المنتدى

----------


## فديتك روحي

مشكوووووووووره واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## بلوشيه كيوت

تسلمين الغلا 
يزاج الله الف خير على الاناشيد الغاويه
لاتحرمينا من يديدج

----------


## جورجي6

جزاك الله خير ..

ومشكورة على التعب

----------


## أم ود!د

بغيت نشيد حب الوطن 

ما ابغي المقطع الاول

أبغي النشيد على طول

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين والله مشاء الله رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## **سكون الليل**

جزآج الله خيرا ~

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركن الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## عذبه الخواطر

:Kafara: يزاج الله خير 
وعمل جدا رائع منج وبالتوفيق ونتريى المزيد من النغمات

----------


## بنت المستقبل

يعطيج العاااااااااافيه ..خزنتلي كمن وحده ^^

----------


## عيميه22

مشكوره يالغاليه على جهودج الرائعه

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

حبيبتي الغالية
يزاج الله خير وما قصرتي

جهد متعوب .. وابداع متميز

بارك الله فيج

----------


## منار بوخماس

تسلمين
يزاج الله خير انشاء الله

----------


## maitha_ad

سلام عليكم شحالكن بنات لو سمحتن اللي عندها انشوده يسعد فؤادي لمشاري العفاسي ابا اول مقطعين او اي مقطعين لمبايلي لوسمحتن

وشكرا

ختكم maitha_ad

----------


## القيوآنيـه *~

آ آ آممممممْ . ,
بنآت لو مآعليكنَ آمارهْ ^^ . ، 

آبا هآلمقطع آللي يقول فيه آلمنشَد الله يرحمه 
[ يآلله عسسَى الجنة بهآ نعييشً مآ طـآبْ ] . ، . 


آلآنشَودة آسمهـآ [ حآولت آنسَى ] 
للمنشد الرآحل / عبدالله بن يحيىَ الله يرحمه .. *

----------


## مانكير أحمر

ماشا الله الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## قرنفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاج الله ألف خير
انا كنت ابي متطعات من انشودة دعاني حبيبي للمنشد مصعب المقرن
وأكون شاكرة لج

----------


## ما جا على بال

مشـــــكووووووووره ويــــزاج الله خيــــر

----------


## كلي آهات

جزاك الله خير

----------


## حب زايد

حبيباتي اريد نغمة دعوة تائب ...

----------


## العذبــــه

مشكوووووووووووره عالمجهود الاكثر من رائع

----------


## (جرح العين)

--............

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

ما يتحمل لي شي ><

----------


## أم طمطوم

يعطيج العافية وجزاج الله خير

----------


## نور الحياه

يزااااااااااااااااج الله خييييييييييييييير ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مضروبة بطاسة

مشكووورة الغالية miss UAE 10 

ويزاج الله خير ,,

ويعله فميزان حسناتج ,,

وربي يحفظج ياااارب ,,

----------


## Sport Lady

لو سمحي ابغي هالنشييده ( مسرعه )

من مقطع: الحزن همّال كما وبل السحايب


http://www.4msk.com/audio/DNIA2.MP3

و شكـــــرا

----------


## أم أمولة2

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## hooria

بارك الله فيج

----------


## **سكون الليل**

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## غزلان ريم

*ماشاء الله,,

يـزاج الله كــل خير,,

اناشيد قمة الرووعهـ باركـ الله فيج..*

----------


## MissUAE10

ملاحظه : 

عزيزاتي لطلب نغمات الاناشيد على هذا الرابط :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=433767

----------


## -ظما الوجدان-

> ملاحظه : 
> 
> عزيزاتي لطلب نغمات الاناشيد على هذا الرابط :
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=433767


تسلــمين عزيـزتي على دعوة العضوات لموضوعنا
ويسعدنا إنا نلبي طلباتهم والدعاء موصول لج إن شاءالله
يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاءالله

----------


## الشهد999

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## الزعفراانة

مشكوووورة

----------


## الزعفراانة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غلا زاايد

مشكووره الغاليه ع النغماات 

ويزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله فيج اختي وياد روعه

----------

